# Move in with me anyone



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Don't take this seriously. :b It's just a rant.

Although it would be nice to have someone moving in with me, I feel so lonely in my room, and when I go outside i have no one to hang out with so still lonely, I miss my ex friends, my ex gf...yeah this is a rant  I'm close to having panic attacks again due to loneliness.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Sure, I am quite messy though and make a lot of noise!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't mind that lol, i'm kinda messy too.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

-


----------



## Dear turtle (Sep 7, 2011)

I would consider this... if I lived in Romania


----------



## ybnormyl (Nov 10, 2012)

We'd have to invent some kind of teleportation device so that I can get to work on time in the US but other than that I'm down. Its lonely as **** down here and I can use some company. And free rent, uuummmmm can I sign up twice? :clap


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

wish I"ve money,, Girls there r sooooooooooooooooooooooo HOOOOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT......


----------



## Eschara (Dec 12, 2012)

Lol I so would but I kinda live on this giant isolated island called north America


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

I remember when I was at college I didn't stayed at home, but in a room with 5 other boys, i didn't felt so lonely, and I was like 5 mins away from my gf that would visit everyday...aah the good ol' days. 

Last xmass I was at my grandma's place where my cousin and nephew were and having someone around than just 4 walls made me feel better.

Wish I had brothers or sisters, or a roommate.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

ahahaha -hands up- lol


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

you live in romania unfortunately. I'm not opposed to the idea if someone lives near me.


----------



## CeresZal (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww, too bad i'm so far away. I would love to have a friend/roommate too :/


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Any more candidates for a room mate ? C'mon I got plenty of space


Most people here live in English speaking countries. You might want to try a different forum.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

can't move in with you im a dude.. get a gf tho don't waste your big bedroom


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I live in Belgium and stuff. Come here and enjoy our benefits!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

CeresZal said:


> Aww, too bad i'm so far away. I would love to have a friend/roommate too :/


Yeah, everyone is too far, I wish I lived in England, US, or Australia.



arnie said:


> Most people here live in English speaking countries. You might want to try a different forum.


Haha, nice ideea, but on normal forums I would sound like a loser if I say I'm freaking desperate for human company and I feel lonely as sh*t.



monotonous said:


> can't move in with you im a dude.. get a gf tho don't waste your big bedroom


Get a gf. Checked. Working on that...oh and my bedroom isn't that huge.



Moasim said:


> I live in Belgium and stuff. Come here and enjoy our benefits!


Ok, so where do you live, give me your address 



Secretaz said:


> Alright, i can move in with you, but i'm not gonna pay anything. I'm gonna be a parasite in your home, mess around and eat all the food. I'm gonna sleep in your bed, you sleep on the floor. Just tell me your address and i pack my things and come there.


Good, I like parasites, especially as room mates. And about the bed, it's a 2 person bed so I won't be sleeping on the floor  Ok, so my address is...oh wait, not here, I'll PM you with that.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> Haha, nice ideea, but on normal forums I would sound like a loser if I say I'm freaking desperate for human company and I feel lonely as sh*t.


In this country people advertise their apartments online so they can find room-mates that will pay to live with them. It's totally normal.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I had my fill of roommates and will never have them again. It's a nightmare for the social anxiety...especially when they start bringing their friends over every weekend.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

If you move down to NZ,I could go halves with you to buy a house...


----------

